# Who got to plow this morning?



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Last weekend as I woke up to my wife telling me it snowed over night. First thing out of mouth was" enough to plow". I cant say how much I enjoy it. With 120ft driveway u know y. But I spread the joy around and do 4 other neighbors. Snow plowing that is!

So let's c ur plow machines ! Im running a Rincon 650 and use the winch for up & down.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll plow tomorrow, more important things to do right now, like guarding these pike decoys with a spear!
I don't enjoy it, but it sure beats walking behind a snowblower like I have for too long.
CanAm Outlander 500

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Snow sucks!


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I upgraded this year to a Polaris Ranger 500 with a Moose Country hydraulic plow, up/down by winch. I also love to plow snow and plow out neighbors. Up here in the UP there is plenty of snow plowing opportunities.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Feb 5, 2012)

I use a 800 RZR street legal with a glacier plow and winch. I love it!


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I use a Rincon also 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jdman (Feb 9, 2005)

Yup.. Yamaha Grizzly 660 54" Blade .... Its Amazing How Much Snow You Can Push With A Quad... I Forgot To Put Mine In 4x4 Mode Until I Was Half Way Done .. Now I Need To Get Plow Truck Ready For The Deep Stuff...


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

I got to punish the snow!! Polaris Sportsman 500ho with Moose plow and winch. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Run vizslas (Apr 13, 2013)

I plowed with this 

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's my plow machine

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a vintage machine. 1985 Honda Big Red 250 3 wheeler with cycle country plow. Works great. I love old school.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Some place and I can't find it now, is a cable system that hooks to the plow and the angle changing rod. You activate the cable and it unlocks the angle of the blade. You push on the side you want the angle to be and release the lever. All manual instead of the power units, which are expensive.

Wear bars................... go to Alro Steel and they're cut you want you want, much cheaper and heavier than ordering a wear bar. Mine is 4" wide by 60' long and 1/2" thick. Drill the holes in the middle of the bar and when it wears, turn it over......


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

ENCORE said:


> Some place and I can't find it now, is a cable system that hooks to the plow and the angle changing rod. You activate the cable and it unlocks the angle of the blade. You push on the side you want the angle to be and release the lever. All manual instead of the power units, which are expensive.
> 
> Wear bars................... go to Alro Steel and they're cut you want you want, much cheaper and heavier than ordering a wear bar. Mine is 4" wide by 60' long and 1/2" thick. Drill the holes in the middle of the bar and when it wears, turn it over......


Cycle country I'm pretty sure. O have the box on the shelf that o picked up last year I have yet to install it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

storman said:


> Cycle country I'm pretty sure. O have the box on the shelf that o picked up last year I have yet to install it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I believe you may be right but, I checked the web site and couldn't find it. But I can also look into the refrigerator for something and miss that too :lol: Its really a simple system and I believe a guy could just cobble one up, using even a rope and pulley. Connect the pulley to the plow, run a piece of rope to the handle to turn the angle, then the other end to where you can reach it.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

2005 Artic Cat 500 LE with a Kimpex 60 inch plow. Setup works very well!


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

DetroitIron said:


> I have a vintage machine. 1985 Honda Big Red 250 3 wheeler with cycle country plow. Works great. I love old school.


You and me both. I love three-wheelers. Gotta get me one soon

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

